
Graphite 1.0.0 Released - iksaif
Graphite 1.0.0 is now available for usage. This marks the first release of Graphite’s main line in many years. Also, there’s a new optional component available: Carbonate, a suite of tools for managing and rebalancing Whisper files.<p>Most users will only need to install the Graphite-Web, Carbon, and Whisper components.<p>See http:&#x2F;&#x2F;graphite.readthedocs.io&#x2F;en&#x2F;1.0.0&#x2F;releases&#x2F;1_0_0.html for the full release notes. A bugfix version for the 0.9.x series was also released.<p>For those with intensive use of Graphite, alternative storage backends are also available (more details on http:&#x2F;&#x2F;graphite.readthedocs.io&#x2F;en&#x2F;1.0.0&#x2F;storage-backends.html).<p>One of the new players in the area is BigGraphite, a Python TSDB using Cassandra and shipped with Carbon and Graphite plugins that was open-sourced this year by Criteo:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;criteo&#x2F;biggraphite<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;criteo&#x2F;biggraphite&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;BigGraphite-Announcement
======
iksaif
Links:

[http://graphite.readthedocs.io/en/1.0.0/releases/1_0_0.html](http://graphite.readthedocs.io/en/1.0.0/releases/1_0_0.html)

[http://graphite.readthedocs.io/en/1.0.0/storage-
backends.htm...](http://graphite.readthedocs.io/en/1.0.0/storage-
backends.html)

[https://github.com/criteo/biggraphite](https://github.com/criteo/biggraphite)

[https://github.com/criteo/biggraphite/wiki/BigGraphite-
Annou...](https://github.com/criteo/biggraphite/wiki/BigGraphite-Announcement)

------
obfuscurity_
Note that Synthesize has already been updated to support Graphite 1.0.0.

[https://github.com/obfuscurity/synthesize/releases/tag/v3.0....](https://github.com/obfuscurity/synthesize/releases/tag/v3.0.0)

------
StevenLeRoux
I thought this was a late April Fool :p

